
Interview with Rob Merlino from Shark Tank Blog - delpino73
http://www.delpino.net/22-interview-with-rob-merlino-from-shark-tank-blog/
======
get-it-going
“Go for it and figure it out as you go along. DO IT NOW!” Great advice! Great
interview!

